# I need a pen mandrel for a Proxxon DB250



## Driftwoodturner (Aug 10, 2013)

I own a Proxxon DB 250, which is a nice little Belgian lathe but it does not use a morse chuck, instead it uses collets, of every size except 7mm, so it needs a special pen mandrel with a 10mm shank. The only one I have found for sale is in Australia, and I'm wondering if anyone in North America might sell these?


----------



## KenV (Aug 10, 2013)

The shaft of a standard mandrel is 0.246 -- also sold as a "D" sized steel rod.

These mandrels are threaded with 1/4 by 20 or 1/4 by 28 dies for threaded connections/nuts.

The larger mandrel (called the "B" mandrel) fits the 7-8 mm collet on my lathe,

Give the 6 mm collet a try as it should handle a range to hold the 0.246, just a few thousands over 6 mm.


----------



## NotURMailman (Aug 15, 2013)

Why not get a piece of 10mm round stock, chuck it up in your collet, drill it (drill bit in your tail stock), tap the hole to match the threads of the mandrel? 

Then you would have your own mandrel that can use the shafts from other mandrels.


----------



## Driftwoodturner (Aug 15, 2013)

I went ahead and bought the Australian one, I have a theory that the 10mm shank will be more stable and secure for my lathe and less likely for my pens to ovalize or go out of round, will see how it works when it gets here..


----------



## tglees (Dec 2, 2013)

*Mandrel for Proxxon DB250*

I have a Proxxon DB250. I purchased my 7mm mandrel from pen state industries. It worked right out of the box Part [FONT=&quot]#PKM-DL.[/FONT]


----------

